# New dash compartment



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Found a dash box with a little door on it. Now things don't come spilling out when I hit the gas!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sweet Stuff! Where did you get it? That little POS dash compartment we have now sucks, and you mentioned why, stuff falls out when you hit the gas.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

cool, where did you get it?!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Found it on ebay last week. It was slightly larger than a single DIN opening so it took quite a bit of cutting to make it fit.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

good stuff!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nice work--good thinking. How did U cut it up though???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I want one........

it prolly came off of an altima or a maxima or something. anyone know?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I think NIssan tried to think as little as possible when they were putting togehter our dash compartment......

I mean really---what is that space even their for!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I mean really---what is that space even their for!?!?!?!?!?!  *


ANOTHER RADIO.....or possibly a zip or floppy drive, LOL


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I mean really---what is that space even their for!?!?!?!?!?!  *


The lower DIN is for the optional factory CD player which works in conjuction with the factory cassette player. Some of the factory CD players (minus cassette player) occupy both the upper and lower spaces. 

I had to trim a lot off the lower part of the box and some of the aluminum rack to make it fit. The door does not flip straight out like Honda boxes, instead it retracts partially under the box itself (much like a non-segmented garage door.) This caused clearance problems with the cup-holder below. It turned out very nice with no visible signs of the cutting.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

good stuff!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

maybe I'll rip that pop-in/pop-out holder from a maxima and stick it in my sentra. Some of the 95-99 maximas (at least the 96 GLE) has a nice holder that kinetically retracts like a spring loaded drawer.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

*goin to the import salvage*


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ya mined came with the optional cd player and it's for sale.

Ben


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you should put a little white LED in there and a switch to automatically turn it on when the door opens.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

its out of the old maximas mine had it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *its out of the old maximas mine had it *


you mean the Gen 2?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

about which gen maxima would fit? I would really like to put one in out of the last gen maxima


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Mine's got a 5 disc changer in there. Now I have to find another place for my crap.

Seth


----------

